# How many times is healthy?



## samanta (Feb 24, 2003)

I have had 3 unsuccessful IVF attempts. Each time we have had good eggs, lots of them, all have fertilised, good womb lining, good response. None have worked and we are "unexplained". I am 39, partner 42. The unanswerable question, but I value your opinion , how many more times should we try? Is it worth keeping going until the doctor tells me my body is knackered?! Or is there just as much chance to fall naturally if we are unexplained? Approaching 40 is worrying me ... The specialist told us it was all down to luck anyway!!!

Many many thanks

Sam


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

samanta said:


> I would say keep tryinmg but not with the same old treatment schedule over and over again. Try a different approach, it might work!
> 
> Peter
> 
> ...


----------

